
Google Ignores Links to # - happy-go-lucky
https://www.seroundtable.com/amp/google-ignores-pound-links-24367.html
======
whipoodle
Also, please don't do this. It isn't really a link if it doesn't link
anywhere. If you want a thing that looks like a link, then style it that way,
and if you want it to have behavior when interacted with, code the behavior.

Doing it this way, when your JS breaks (or you forget to
`event.preventDefault()`) these will scroll to the top of the page, perhaps
abruptly. Feels bad man.

